# How do i scuff sand wood that was painted with a high gloss paint and not leave any scratches?



## samsam (Feb 23, 2013)

i painted my kitchen cabinets with valspar ultra high gloss paint. i want to cover it with a min-wax high build polyurethane. what grade of sand paper do i use to scuff sand so as not to leave scratches? will the polyurethane stick without sanding? i painted the cabinets 6 or 7 days ago and want more of a sheen.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Careful..poly over white paint could leave a dull or yellowish tint ….


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Any sandpaper will leave scratches. Even the finest grit sandpaper will leave fine scratches that dull the shine and leave it hazy. After that you need to buff and polish to get a higher shine. Adding successive layers of paint, sanding each up to fine grades and buffing is how you get the really high shine paint finish. Go as far with it as the result is worth to you I guess.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

I can practically guarantee that putting poly over white paint will yellow the paint.

You should do as Tim suggests and just count on successive layers of paint. Wet sanding with high grit sandpaper will get you close (I've used 1200 grit for latex paint) but you really, really must wait for the paint to cure between coats and you really, really have to have a dust free environment. After each sanding and before its dry, wipe down with DISTILLED water, let it dry. Then apply the next coat. I spray. If you have to use a brush you might look into paint levelers AT A BRAND NAME PAINT STORE.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

What about a liquid sander product. I have had good luck with Paso. My yard keeps it in stock so I am familiar with it. I think clear poly will yellow also. I think I would try to get "Vibrant White" (a color) and see if it is what you are looking for.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Latex is never as glossy as an oil based paint. I would sand extremely well with fine sandpaper and then use oil based over it. But you should let the cabinets cure for a long time before you use any oil based product over latex. I honestly would live with it for a while and see if it still bothers you.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Will not a paste wax and buffing give you that high gloss sheen?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Where is everyone getting "white" from ? I can't see it typed anywhere in his current posting.
Water borne poly doesn't yellow if that is a concern for the OP or anyone else.
I got a chuckle out of Valspar's advertisement…
"Especially recommended for use in areas where repeated washing would be required: doors, trim, kitchens, bathrooms, *children*"


----------



## samsam (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for you posts. As a novice in woodworking projects I learned a lot. As one preacher said " be as wise as an old cow, eat the hay and leave the sticks." To solve my problem I used 0000 steel wool to scuff sand and leave no scratches. Then I applied a min-wax high build polyurethane to get the sheen I wanted. Again, thanks for your posts; I am beginning to see that there is more ways than one to skin a cat.


----------

